# Kayak fishing offshore



## Atriplex (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello everybody,

I've done a search on offshore fishing in this forum but I wasn't able to answer my question myself.

How far should I paddle offshore if I only plan to fish for a day? And how should I go about fishing offshore (I plan to venture into Bass Strait)?

Of course it depends on the level of experience. I consider myself to be reasonably experienced; I've done a 5 day kayak trip, in a group, around Wilsons Prom. And paddle by myself quite frequently; but I haven't kayaked in very challenging weather before. I'm reasonably fit and can hold a pace of about 4-5 kph in my Wavedance Kingfisher.

I would like to go as far as possible; Ideally 15km offshore, everyone I speak to says this is absurd; but I would like to hear your opinions.

30kms would probably take me 8 hours in my current kayak which seems like a very long time. So what would be the best kayak for fishing offshore?

I would love to hear about your experiences offshore,

Thanks


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Why paddle over so many fish? Must be something special that far out


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Why not launch from Wilsons Prom, and head towards one of the few islands that are about that distance out. if things do get pear shaped, make for one of the islands. Take a radio, take a sea anchor, take an epirb and a good luck charm. And whatever you do, pick your day carefully. Agreed with peril though - you don't need to go that far out to get onto quality fish out that way. Big-ass kingies can be caught just a clik or two out from those areas. Bass straight is unpredictable. Go out with a mate, and make sure you're both fit and capable - don't over extend yourself whatever you do. The last thing this sport needs is a casualty. Prepare for the worst and the best will almost always happen. Oh, and inform the Wilsons prom park rangers where you are planning to go and when you intend to report back in.

And yes Peril - there is something special that far out in those waters. Seal munching Great Whites in good numbers.

The furthest I've ventured off shore is 18km, but not in the waters of bass straight. I do plan on crossing the straight one of these days, but not for fishing. Will be island hopping the entire way, and I won't be attempting it in anything less than an Adv island (I'm a sucker for a sail).


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

On a good day in perfect conditions at my widest reef, I spend about 3 hours actually fishing (unless I catch a decent feed first) and about 90 minutes in transit to cover the 10km return trip as the crow flies - Pushing the speed button wastes energy. Currents and wind are a big factor and put a big dent in the fishing time which adds a big chunk to the journey on most days. By the time I'm back on the beach I generally cover 15-20km all up.

Some days are plain hard work and that 90 minute transit can easily take 2 hours or more. Your personal energy reserves, currents and weather are the most important consideration. Hopefully you listen to your senses when the internal buzzer tells you to turn back. ;-)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Everyone so far has pretty well covered it.

I have recently purchased a sea kayak (with a sail) for extended trips. Its certainly a better set up for long distances, but not so good for landing fish. Even being fit and capable doesn't stop you from running into problems. When you get up above 30 kms (return) you are getting into the extreme side of this sport so you really......really need, to know what your doing. I would carry all the suggested safety gear and practise, by doing long trips along the shore line before attempting such a trip.

Realistically the wave dance and most other fishing kayaks aren't built for those types of trips.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> My advice would be to take it slow. Build up confidence, work out safety procedures, and gradually extend your range to a level that is safe considering local conditions, experience, and fitness levels.
> 
> It may sound risk averse, but it's important to remember that between yourself, and a long time floating in the cold ocean, are only a couple of millimetres of plastic. That said, that doesn't need to be a barrier to some extremely enjoyable times - after all, the only thing between a hang glider and the hard ground, are a couple of millimetres of fabric.


Totally agree with Red there. I'm training for multiple trips that will see me face some of the most dangerous waters in SA. My first trip, backstairs passage isn't just dangerous by SA standards, it's also dangerous when compared to other Australian waters too. Don't do it because you think you can, make sure you are well and truely aware of what you are doing and aware of your limitations and abilities... especially in less than ideal conditions.

I would strongly consider swapping yaks if you are serious about 30km round trips into open water. I would be much more comfortable in an SA ski, Adventure (/Island) or even a SIK. It's personal preference I guess but for me, the faster the better. Stability is a secondary priority (for me).

Also consider all the safety gear you should carry. Epirb, flares, pfd, whistle, compass, emergency blanket, emergency water, you get the idea.

Good luck and hope to see some open water reports coming our way soon!


----------



## Abner (Jul 26, 2008)

redphoenix said:


> Welcome to the site salty one.
> 
> In the Adventure, I suspect my 'safe' range is likely to be slightly extended, but to compensate, I always wear a PFD, I carry an EPIRB on long trips, I have a backup comms device that I make sure is in range (in my case, a mobile phone, with the phone numbers of local rescue services on quick dial), backup propulsion system, a very basic first aid kit, and a number of other safety items.


Hi Redphoenix
Mate I have fished offshore for a number of years,never in a kayak as yet, but like then, and in the future,I would not rely on a mobile phone as a communications medium, it may work and I hope if you ever have to use it, that it will work for you, I had to call for assistance once,luckily I knew where I was, got the anchor to stick to the bottom,and the coast Guard came directly to me,that was from a 27mhz radio,a vhf would have been better,had that not worked the epirb would have been put to good use.
I'm looking forward to getting a yak and putting it on the water,the vhf will be on the priority list, the epirb,flares,v sheet,anchor and strobe light are waiting to go.
Abner
Bob


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Good point Bob. I have a very good quality VHF hand held radio, but I think even that, with a small aerial, will be struggling to pick up anything at 15 km's off shore. There's a big difference to Island hopping and travelling along the coast to going 15km's straight out to sea. A lot can go wrong and there will be no short alternatives to getting to some land. Travelling into a head wind or current or both will severely cut down travelling time and can even send you backwards. Having the necessary gear to sit out and wait for help will be very important. A Epirb will be the minimum.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTErk78AACtfgAAQUIeAAjIkFAo/7/+gMAD1q0NTKnim8km2kTZQZAADUaMmmlB6jRgjRoYgNT01TTTTKMQNMQDTTJykT3/rr4jQZvod2sMHwierHEKaF7yl40grtyzKmc5L5WBKE04qcn3FIBGv7StnYWIGCyrGL3eFo04MQn+zho8+ZI6g4oOavIWiiaRx/UvHK4aNZtc9KsovqeWkXTaijD7eBTqDz3SN87ZXFVE2wGqtg4sa42SL4oYffH5HfAuODdczQhGQYcSFUGeClpCzdYBUGFoZUKyoYUW1GME7aZBvWzdXR7JU+KBLCasbVvDGwmmEUnIta1EpawE1ThsMlGAgnTN8TeZkfxdyRThQkDErk78=


----------



## Abner (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Red
I have heard of people using their mobiles in Victoria,after being dunked and hanging of marker buoys,
and getting rescued very lucky folks
If you have good coverage that is a plus I have learnt that you cant have too many safety items.
when you are in the poo out there,you definately want to make a song and dance about it,the more things you have to do it with the better
Happy fishing Mate
stay safe
Bob


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Atriplex.

If you haven't done it before, take it slow and learn as you go. Your confidence, knowledge and experience will grow with every trip, and before you know it, being 2km (or 5km) out will not be as scary as it was on your first trip. My tip, Don't do it alone.

Remember that the horizon is only about 10-12 kms out so if you go further you may lose sight of land.....

And as Peril says, why do you need to go that far out anyway?


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

it's all been pretty much covered 
but don't forget a *quality compass* and learn how to use it properly.
if you've experienced sea-fog you'll know what I mean .... can roll in from nowhere and hang around "for ever"
I've had stink boats ask me which way are the heads and only been a K out at the time.
However the bottom line is ... no one really needs to go 15k's straight out to enjoy this sport :shock: 
why put other peoples lives on the line to rescue you when the shit hits the fan


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

Davey G said:


> Remember that the horizon is only about 10-12 kms out so if you go further you may lose sight of land.....
> 
> 
> a little off the point here i know,, but just as a matter if interest.. if sitting in a kayak the distance to the horizon is only approx 3.5km
> ...


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

blaggon said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > Remember that the horizon is only about 10-12 kms out so if you go further you may lose sight of land.....
> ...


You're forgetting the height of the land. I've been 6km out on my yak and had clear view of land


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

your right Peril,
was referring to the actual horizon, not the land, probably should have qualified this  
in Sydney you can still see land a long way out.. not so far up here though  
have never been that far offshore in a kayak but have plenty of times in my boats over the years...that was before i seen the light :twisted:


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

30km offshore for a fish...F**k that!!!...i would by a boat..  

but jokes asside..a furthest reef i would fish out on is say 4km out as the crow flies.take into account your trolling around and getting back.also u could hook a big fish 4km out that decides to head out to sea say another 2 before u get it boatside??..so for a 4km reef your looking at between 20km and 30km paddling...


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

heres a couple of pics taken out at the Sydney FAD. Apperently this was 9km's out off Sydney Heads.


----------



## Atriplex (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you for all the responses.

To answer your question; I would love to catch some Blue fin Tuna and big Kingfish. I've heard that some boaties have encountered good Kingfish and Tuna 10-15 kms offshore. By the way, I do most of my kayaking around Wonthaggi and Inverloch.

I'll be doing a lot of kayaking over the summer; and I'll try to get out and experience what it's like to be properly offshore, but not too far.

I agree that I should try to be as safe as possible; and will get all the suggested equipment before kayaking past the horizon.

The one thing that always makes me think twice before going kayaking is of course sharks. I live quite close to two massive seal colonies, Wilsons Prom and Phillip Island, and so naturally there should be plenty of sharks swimming about. I've never heard of a great white shark killing a kayaker but I have heard of Bull Sharks killing a kayaker. Which troubles me a lot. I know that it is very unlikely that I will be killed by a shark, but if I go paddling where there are sharks I must be putting myself in some sort of danger. This must be talked about a lot in kayaking circles but I would like to hear what you think about kayaks and sharks. Is it worth paying thousands to protect myself?

By the way, a few surfers have been attacked by sharks in my local area.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sharks are a fact of life (or death) and if you fish sharky water there is almost always a shark present especialy when seal pups, sea lions, big schools of bait, rays or whales are about.

A sharkshield is a $700 option. Search under sharkshield for the continuing sharkshield debate in about a dozen locations on this forum.

There's no need to start a new Sharkshield thread because all the info is there and the opinions are pretty balanced with +/- debate that ends at personal choice.

In the end a shark sighting comes down to 5 responses: Stop dead, paddle for the shark, paddle away from it, continue fishing or don't go out. You've gotta decide at the time and hope your instincts are right. ;-)


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

spooled1 said:


> In the end a shark sighting comes down to 5 responses: Stop dead, paddle for the shark, paddle away from it, continue fishing or don't go out. You've gotta decide at the time and hope your instincts are right.


So what is the thinking / experience, if any, with the first three options ? ie _Stop dead, paddle for the shark, paddle away from it_


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't know the theory behind paddling for the shark exactly, I think its the threat factor to the shark but members of the forum have done it and its worked. Personally I don't know If I would have the balls to paddle towards a GW. 
However I was bumped by a bully an proceeded to throw a lure at it to see if I could hook up. But I was well within my comfort zone and the shark was small.

I think the best response is to remain calm and keep going about your business, if your heart rate changes the shark will know.

In going out into bass straight I would definatley have some sort of back up plan there for 10-15k's offshore. Perhaps if you need to fish from a yak out there getting out there in a mother ship and the launching the yaks might be appropriate. The videos you see of the american teams catching salmon sharks etc all have a mothership nearby or are close to shore. Same thrill same fish but with a bit of saftey margin built in.

Cheers dave


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

justcrusin32 said:


> I don't know the theory behind paddling for the shark exactly, I think its the threat factor to the shark but members of the forum have done it and its worked. Personally I don't know If I would have the balls to paddle towards a GW.
> However I was bumped by a bully an proceeded to throw a lure at it to see if I could hook up. But I was well within my comfort zone and the shark was small.
> 
> I think the best response is to remain calm and keep going about your business, if your heart rate changes the shark will know.
> ...


Here is a youtube link hope its right. IN NO WAY DO I CONDONE THESE ACTIONS OR RECOMEND ATTEMPTING THESE ACTIONS. I found it very interesting to watch/study the sharks actions, always watching trying to move to the right position but almost always avoiding confrontation. Diver approaches, shark turns away. Diver swims away, shark turns and follows etc. If you watch other similar video's based on Divers and Great Whites you soon find they (the dives) are never far from a cage or another diver with spear gun to poke if necessary, This one is just well edited to avoid showing this side of the story (SUSPENCE). I have no doubt if there was not a cage eventually the shark would get a taste, but if you watch careful you soon realise they do not like being approached.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Kgcs1lt ... re=related


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

ELM said:


> Here is a youtube link hope its right. IN NO WAY DO I CONDONE THESE ACTIONS OR RECOMEND ATTEMPTING THESE ACTIONS. I found it very interesting to watch/study the sharks actions, always watching trying to move to the right position but almost always avoiding confrontation. Diver approaches, shark turns away. Diver swims away, shark turns and follows etc. If you watch other similar video's based on Divers and Great Whites you soon find they (the dives) are never far from a cage or another diver with spear gun to poke if necessary, This one is just well edited to avoid showing this side of the story (SUSPENCE). I have no doubt if there was not a cage eventually the shark would get a taste, but if you watch careful you soon realise they do not like being approached.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Kgcs1lt ... re=related


omg that seems so weird, have never seen great whites act like a big puppy dog before  
maybe this is similar to watching a cat chasing something- if they stop running the cat stops and seems unsure what to do.. 
apparently the great white usually attacks unseen from beneath its prey so maybe the great white is just a big sook  :lol: hope no sharkies heard that comment :shock: 
wonder if painting some eyes on the bottom of my yak would help to scare em off :twisted:


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I was reading about kayaking in Shark Bay, South Africa where the Great Whites come into the bay for a couple months of the year, can't remember the reason,they don't bother anybody and swim between swimmers etc with no problems,,,,if you have every seen a photograph of a huge White following right behind a kayaker that was taken at shark bay,,,,,,,,,,he was told to gently push a shark away with his paddle if one came to close for his comfort zone, but mainly he was told to relax and enjoy the experience.

Who wants to go on GW paddle tours ? Maybe sign up your mother-in law as a present for her ;-)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

so the trick seems to be:
if you come across a GW, jump in the water and have a play :lol:

Not sure about keeping the pulse down, mind went up watching the video


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Maybe he just finished off half a dozen seals :twisted: . Like Christmas dinner.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I chased / followed a shark - couldnt tell you what type - length could have been 2 or 3 meters. So not too big. Anyhow I tried to chuck a lure at it but it just swam off not too interested..... but then again I was hunting it - if a GWS decided it wanted to hunt me then I'm not sure how I would feel or if I would feel like throwing my SX40 at it ( pooh coloured ). :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I saw a show on Optus about sharks and putting them into catatonic trances , the researchers dived with a pack of sharks and waited to see which sharks were receptive to human touch , they called these sharks "players' , they then proceeded to massage and tickel the sharks nose in the area of the ampuli of lorenzini [spelling ]until the shark eventually turned on its back and went into a trance like state , in some circumstances , they actually had sharks lining up and trying to push other sharks out of the way to have this massage done on them , pretty exciting stuff and very interesting . but the TV sharks are the only ones i want to see .


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

im with you on that Barry, its interesting to see sharks on tv etc but if i ever have one of any size come near me on the yak im sure i would soil the scuppers :shock:


----------



## bugalugs (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi, I've come across a reasonable size shark while diving before and swam towards them, and they have (thank god) turned and swam away. The theory being that prey doesn't swim towards them. Which is fine except for Great Whites, Tiger and Mako sharks arn't all that predictable and it might end with you getting eaten slightly quicker. But with Blue's , 7 gills etc seems to work ok

But I don't promise anything :?


----------



## Atriplex (Aug 4, 2008)

How do you fit the Shark Shield to the kayak. Looks good.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

solatree said:


> So what is the thinking / experience, if any, with the first three options ? ie _Stop dead, paddle for the shark, paddle away from it_


_

From next month through till summer sharks are pretty common up this way. If it was 2007 again, I'd say very common.
To give you an example, About 18 months ago I was in 8 metres and 100m from shore and had a 4m bronzie under me for a few minutes as I paddled. I figured it was just getting a vibe so I maintained a sslow, even stroke. Ater a while I sopped and gently rubbed sunscreen on the underside of the yak. The shark dissapeared almost immediately.

Later in the year I had a decent GWS or mako fling out of the water and do a big spiral about 20 metres in front of me. At the time I had the sharkshield on and figured, it freaked out before it could attack me. The other scenario is that it tail danced to remove parasites. As soon as I saw the jump, I stopped dead. The belly was pure white and it was as fat as a barrel and about 4-5 metres long.

Then, in around December in filthy green water, I had a massive bust up in front of me. I figured if I paddle toward it, it might get confused because sharks are the top of the food chain and aren't equipped to deal with foriegn creatures who don't appear to challenge them.

In all cases instinct was all I had to rely on and it seemed to work OK_


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Cheers Dan - but you hadn't mentioned the sunscreen option before - Banana boat I guess :lol:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> To give you an example, About 18 months ago I was in 8 metres and 100m from shore and had a 4m bronzie under me for a few minutes as I paddled. I figured it was just getting a vibe so I maintained a slow, even stroke. After a while I stopped and gently rubbed sunscreen on the underside of the yak. The shark disappeared almost immediately.


I read that a number of substances will provoke nearly immediate responses from sharks. Researchers working on shark repellents found that alcohol and dish soaps cause an immediate, negative response, as evidenced by gill slits snapping shut and quick departures. I would imagine that dish soap in sufficient quantity could interfere with the functioning of their gills. I have also heard of people using alcohol on the gills to stun sharks when they are brought aboard a boat. The problem with most chemical deterrents/repellents used in the water is that they generally need to be released in large quantities to be effective over any usable distance and they must be continually replenished. A Shark Shield might be more economical in terms of size and duration of protection.


----------

